# image bei onMouseover ereignis wechseln



## chronos (28. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe einen link der sich , wenn die mouse drüber ist, verfärbt. Nu ist davor aber noch ein ein kleines Symbol was ich gleichzeitig austauschen will, also eine leuchtende Version davon.

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen wie ich 2 Befehle bei dem onmouseover-event schreiben kann?
und 2. wie kann ich das bild austauschen.

gibt es ein befehl der den Pfad eines document objekts bestimmt? 

Soweit ich das verstanden hab muss ich dem img object eine id definieren und diese dann in dem onmouseover abschnitt verwenden. ABer davon wie ich jetzt das Bild wechsle hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer.

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Jul 2004)

Java != Javascript

-->move!

Edit: Erster :bae:


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2004)

[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]hmpf[/schild]
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099

edit: mist  :wink:


----------



## akira (28. Jul 2004)

Hi,

mehrere Befehle bei einem event-Handler kannst Du durch Semikolon trennen.
Dem Bild, was Du austauschen willst, must du einem Namen geben, der Bildwechsel
sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


```
document.bildname.src = "URL des anderen Bildes";
```


----------

